# [xrandr]Résolution maximale trop basse(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Ave,

Je viens d’acquérir un écran de TV (dit « 28 pouces ») avec sortie VGA, HDMI et DVI dans l’idée de l’utiliser comme écran d’ordinateur.

Je le branche donc à la sortie VGA mais la résolution est VRAIMENT mauvaise. Voici ce qu’en dit xrandr :

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1360 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192

DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

VGA-1 connected 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 1600mm x 900mm

   1360x768       60.4*+

   1280x768       60.2  

   1024x768       60.0  

   800x600        60.3  

   640x480        60.0     59.9  

   720x400        70.1  
```

Comme vous le voyez, il est bien stipulé que la résolution maximale est de 8192 x 8192, pourtant les résolutions disponibles ne dépassent pas 1360x768.

J’ai pourtant essayé d’appliquer les conseils d’une doc (Bon ok, ubuntu c’est du petit lait mais c’est tout ce que m’a renvoyé Gougeule) avec pour résolution 1600x900, sans plus de sucés. L’écran noircit quand j’aplique la nouvelle résolution.

Enfin, avec un câble HDMI c’est pire… l’écran saccade et devient tout rose de partout mais la résolution demeure invariablement la même. Là, je suis à cours d’idée, tenter le DVI ?

Vous ne sauriez pas comment puis-je réellement exploiter les possibilités de cet écran, s’il vous plait ?

À bientôt.

P.S.: J’oubliais de préciser que mon écran est branché à la CG nvidia 1Go

Voici ce que donne lshw -c vidéo

```
  *-display               

       description: VGA compatible controller

       product: GT218 [GeForce 210]

       vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

       version: a2

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

       configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0

       resources: irq:16 memory:fd000000-fdffffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff memory:ce000000-cfffffff ioport:ec00(size=128) memory:feb80000-febfffff
```

----------

## Poussin

Salut,

Ca ne te semble pas beaucoup une résolution de 8192 x 8192  pour un seul écran?  :Smile: 

L'autodétection a détecté comme résolution maximale pour ton écran 1360x768. Pour moi c'est tout à fait plaisible. Ca ne semble pas être un poste de TV full HD, c'est tout.

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Ca ne te semble pas beaucoup une résolution de 8192 x 8192  pour un seul écran? :)

 Si ! Je fus moi même étonné, on aurait dit un écran publicitaire géant ^^

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> L'autodétection a détecté comme résolution maximale pour ton écran 1360x768. Pour moi c'est tout à fait plaisible. Ca ne semble pas être un poste de TV full HD, c'est tout.

 Y’avait marqué dessus « HD ready » effectivement. Mais y’avait aussi la mention « PC input » avec une sortie VGA disponible.

----------

## Poussin

Oui mais HD ready c'est un gros truc commercial. Du 720p, c'est déjà du HD ready. Donc, l'idéal, c'est de voir les spécifications technique de ton écrans, mais je parie que ce sera bien du 1366x768 max. Moralité, toujours mater les spec techniques sur le net avant d'acheter  :Smile: 

----------

## Napoleon

Je ne trouve nul part de page qui parles de mon écran :/ C’est un Goldvision LED 28D3F TNT. Le manuel livré avec ne dit rien sur la résolution supporté. À peine si le vendeur (seul source  que j’ai pu trouvé) me confia que l’écran parvient jusqu’à du 2000 et quelque × je ne sais quoi.

En admétant qu’il n’y ai pas de plus haute résolution disponible, soit, pourquoi alors est-ce que xrandr me cause de résolutions plus hautes ?

Par ailleurs, le disfonctionnement auquel je fais face, ne serait pas du au pilote nouveau que j’utilise au lieux du proprio ?

----------

## Napoleon

Y’a du nouveau !

Et, au regret de te décevoir poussin, j’ai pu, avec un cable hdmi différent du premier (plus court) accéder à une résolution supérieure à précédement.

Voici le rendu actuel d’xrandr :

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1360 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192

DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI-1 connected 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 1600mm x 900mm

   1360x768       60.4*+

   1920x1080      50.0     60.0  

   1920x1080i     50.0     60.1     60.1  

   1280x1024      60.0  

   1280x720       60.6     50.0     60.0  

   1440x576i      50.1  

   1024x768       60.0  

   1440x480i      60.1  

   800x600        60.3  

   720x576        50.0  

   720x480        59.9  

   640x480        60.0     59.9     59.9  

VGA-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

Avec 1920x1080 c’est bien plus cohérent (mais pas assez) cependant les polices sont illisibles :/

----------

## Napoleon

Bon, il semblerait que le problème soit résolu vue que j’ai bien 1920x1080 quoique pour certaines aplications j’ai toujours une étrange impression de gigantisme. Le dysfonctionnement provenait du câble VGA qui ne supporte pas une telle résolution et du premier cable hdmi mesurant 4m contre 1,5m pour celui fonctionnant actuellement.

En revanche, je peine toujours à faire en sorte que ces réglages demeurent permanents.

----------

## Napoleon

Bon, alors alors…

J’ai suiviti les étapes décrites sur un fil de ask pour au final aboutir au xorg.conf suivant :

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier    "Monitor0"

   Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier     "Screen0"

   Device         "Card0"

   Monitor        "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes       "1920x1080_60.00" "1920x1080_60.00"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier    "Card0"

   Driver        "nouveau"

   BusID         "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

Le hic c’est que en redémarrant X, bah… les modifications ne s’opèrent pas.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Salut Napoleon,

Il faudrait vérifier mes propos, mais je ne pense pas être totalement hors sujet.

Tu mentionnes le fait que tu n'atteins pas les résolutions escomptées avec un câble VGA : c'est normal. La transmission VGA n'est pas assez rapide/performante (dis ça comme tu veux) pour faire passer autant de points. En gros, c'était pas prévu pour. De même, il n'est pas absurde que tu n'atteignes pas une résolution supérieure à du 1080p avec un câble HDMI. Quand on commence à trifouiller comme ça dans des super résolutions, il faut se tourner vers des câbles DVI, ou mieux, Display Port.

À ma connaissance, la résolution maximale possible sur un câble VGA, c'est 2048x1536. Toutefois, puisque il y a de l'analogique là d'dans (c'était pour nos bon vieux CRT à la base !), la qualité du câble, des connexions tout ça jouent sur la qualité de l'image.

Le HDMI (cette fois-ci en transmission numérique) lui, était prévu pour des résolutions jusqu'à 1600×1200 à la base. Aujourd'hui, on peut aller un peu au delà. La résolution max du DVI, c'est 3840×2400. Quant au Display Port, il permet(tra) de faire passer plusieurs canaux DVI (en gros) dans un seul câble. Mais pour une connexion unique (single link), sa résolution ne dépasse pas les 2560×1600.

Tout ça pour dire qu'à ta place, je commencerais par tester la connexion avec un câble DVI. Ensuite, si tu veux atteindre la résolution (soit disant maximale, ça me paraît beaucoup quand même) de ton écran, il doit avoir une entrée Display Port et qui supporte le multi link en plus. Ce qui signifie que ta carte graphique doit elle aussi avoir un port Display Port et elle aussi supporter le multi-link.

----------

## Napoleon

StinGer_Uesugi le sujet a évolué. Entre temps, j’ai bien testé un cable HDMI qui fonctionne mieux qu’avec le VGA comme l’on s’y attendait. La résolution d’écran est enfin bonne à condition de la spécifiée avec xrandr. Le fait est que, comme tu peux le voir dans la sortie ci-desosus la résolution 1360×768 soit prioritaire à la 1920×1080 (celle que je souhaite utiliser), d’où la nécessité de la déclarée à chaque ouverture de session.

Je ne parvient pas, avec la configuration du xorg.conf, a spécifier de façon persistante cette résolution comme mentionné dans les messages précédents.

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1360 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192

DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI-1 connected 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 1600mm x 900mm

   1360x768       60.4*+

   1920x1080      50.0     60.0 

   1920x1080i     50.0     60.1     60.1 

   1280x1024      60.0 

   1280x720       60.6     50.0     60.0 

   1440x576i      50.1 

   1024x768       60.0 

   1440x480i      60.1 

   800x600        60.3 

   720x576        50.0 

   720x480        59.9 

   640x480        60.0     59.9     59.9 

VGA-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

Tu évoque quelques aléas du rendu final dus à la qualité du câble utilisé as-tu dis. Si de tels phénomènes furent observés, est-t-il possible d’y attribuer les quelques imperfections de la qualité de mon écran ? Certains détails paraissent « en bouillie » là où sur mon écran VGA ils étaient parfaitement nets. (Je précise aussi que mon écran actuel HDMI est d’un constructeur local inconnu au bataillon « Goldvision ».)

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

La qualité variable avec la qualité du câble n'est valable qu'en VGA. En numérique, les problèmes seraient plus du genre une couleur complète manquante (j'ai ce problème avec un câble DVI par exemple, où l'écran perd le bleu ou le rouge quand le câble est plié).

Pour tes histories de "bouillie" essaie de regarder si tu n'as pas une option "netteté" dans les réglages de l'écran.

----------

## Napoleon

Merci StinGer_Uesugi pour cette réponse claire et précise :)

Même si je n’ai pas toujours réussis à avoir la bonne résolution dès lightdm, j’estime que le sujet est résolu.

----------

## k-root

 *http://askubuntu.com/questions/119843/how-to-force-multiple-monitors-correct-resolutions-for-lightdm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Napoleon

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *http://askubuntu.com/questions/119843/how-to-force-multiple-monitors-correct-resolutions-for-lightdm wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

Que veut dire la partie "--output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --below HDMI1" ? dois-je la remplacée chez moi par 1920×1080 ?

----------

## k-root

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> [Que veut dire la partie "--output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --below HDMI1" ? dois-je la remplacée chez moi par 1920×1080 ?

 

oui ,  cf : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#the_Virtual_screen

tu remplace les resolution 

tu remplace les position (a droite de , plutot que en dessous de)

tu remplace par les output present sur ta carte  

 *Quote:*   

> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
> 
> HDMI-1 connected 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 1600mm x 900mm
> 
> VGA-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

 

pardon,  je pensais que cetait evident, je ne donnais que la partie pour appliquer les setting xrandr depuis lightgdm  :Smile: 

----------

## Napoleon

De mieux en mieux !

J’ai tellement trafiqué lightdm que désormais lorsque je tente de me connecter à une session, il mouline quelques secondes… avant de retomber sur l’écran de login de lightdm :D

J’ai du le remplacer temporairement par xdm.

 *k-root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu remplace les resolution 
> 
> tu remplace les position (a droite de , plutot que en dessous de)
> ...

 

J’ai mis dans mon /usr/share/lightdmxrandr.sh le contenu suivant :

```
#!/bin/sh

xrandr --output HDMI-1 --primary --mode 1920x1080 --output LVDS1 --mode 1920x1080 --below HDMI-1
```

Et lorsque c’est le cas, lightdm refuse purement et simplement de se lancer.[/code]

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie slim, c'est tout aussi léger  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

Bon, j’ai résolu une partie de cette affaire de sorcellerie.

Primo : Je parviens à me loguer dans lightdm (après avoir ré-emmerger).

Deuxio : Ce n’est pas le script lightdmxrandr.sh qui merde mais la seule présence de display-setup-script dans le lightdmrc.

Tertio : Slimy m’a franchement beaucoup plut. Aucune fioriture, directe à l’essentiel. Cependant, je n’ai pas trouvé le moyen de l’interfacer avec xscreensaver contrairement à Lightdm.

----------

## xaviermiller

slimlock  (auparavant slock) y est intégré, depuis la version 1.3.6 (en ~arch)  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> slimlock  (auparavant slock) y est intégré, depuis la version 1.3.6 (en ~arch) ;)

 D’accord mais depuis slimlock il n’est pas possible de passer à slim pour changer d’utilisateur. C’est ça le hic.

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

Alors un peu de vulgarisation pour la compréhension :

lvds c'est la connectique utilisée par les écrans de pc portables, et je doute que tu en ais un qui supporte du 1920x1080.

la ligne suivante dit a l'extension xrandr que sur l'écran "virtuel" (l'espace mémoire quoi) de 8192 x 8192 de la carte graphique, il choppe un rectangle en haut à gauche de 1920x1080 et envoie ça sur le port HDMI (n°1).

ensuite il se fait un 2eme rectangle juste sous (below) le premier de (à tort je pense) 1920x1080 et hop on balance sur la sortie LVDS (n°1) qui est elle reliée à l'écran de ton portable.

==> comme la sortie de xrandr -q ne me parle pas de second écran je doute réellement qu'on soit sur un laptop dans notre cas et que tout ce qui touche à cet hypothétique second écran ait quelque chose à faire dans cette configuration.Last edited by Enlight on Wed Jan 15, 2014 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [SeatDefaults]
> 
> display-setup-script=/usr/share/lightdmxrandr.sh
> ...

 

tu as les droits d’exécution sur le script?Last edited by Enlight on Wed Jan 15, 2014 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Ah et dernière chose : HDMI = DVI-I + audio + CEC + #&@! de DRM

donc changer un cable hdmi pour un cable DVI, j'y crois moyen

----------

